

MIT Wants You to Own Your Own Data, Not Give It Away - rock57
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3033414/mit-wants-you-to-own-your-own-data-not-give-it-away

======
jsilence
Similar project: Danube:
[http://projectdanube.org/](http://projectdanube.org/)

